# Legit Supplier



## Hercules Labs (Jun 7, 2014)

How would i go about starting a business as a legit supplier on this board? Iv heard giving away free juice but i am not sure. Thats why i am asking, thank you


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 7, 2014)

This is not a source board.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 7, 2014)

post in the uncensored section...read astro labs topic and see the outcome of that soiree.
Of course...you could be a scammer. Soliciting members is against board rules.


----------



## nightster (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.popcorngif.com/1/mj/


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 7, 2014)

I will take free juice


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 7, 2014)

Is this Beefy? That's entrapment my friend LOL


----------



## nightster (Jun 7, 2014)

nightster said:


> http://www.popcorngif.com/1/mj/


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2014)

do u have LNE?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2014)

Hercules Labs said:


> How would i go about starting a business as a legit supplier on this board? Iv heard giving away free juice but i am not sure. Thats why i am asking, thank you



This isn't a source board so there is zero chance. Read the rules before you make another post.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh never mind this is mikeyblayze and his titties


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 7, 2014)

They r nice titties though


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 8, 2014)

MikeyBlaze is the most attributed weightlifter I've EVER seen. Dude is the REAL DEAL......or just a fake ass lying piece of shit muther****ing asshole.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 8, 2014)

U gotta ask Tiller before you can sling lettuce...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## regular (Jun 8, 2014)

*How to be Legit at UGBB*



Hercules Labs said:


> How would i go about starting a business as a *legit* supplier on this board? Iv heard giving away free juice but i am not sure. Thats why i am asking, thank you



You've come to the right place, we will teach you to be legit. 







"Too Legit To Quit"

Too legit... Too legit to quit [x3]
Sweat running all over my chest (chest) I don't quit no!
I just press harder (Yea!) than I ever did before going for
The dreams that I have in store in my mind (mind) and I know
That i'm makin it I gotta get mine and nobody's takin it away
(No!) cause hammer don't play that you try to get mine
boy you better step back freeze (freeze) cause
You don't want none I hustle for my muscle and you look
Weak son (real weak) yea!... i'm goin for all that I can get
Kickin at the top cause i'm too legit to quit...sing!..

[Chorus]
Too legit... Too legit to quit (hey...hey...) Too legit...too
legit... Too legit to quit...(hey...) Too legit... Too legit to quit
(too legit...) too legit... too legit to quit..

when I feel high post don't you play me close a dig 'em smack
a get you back and i'll hit with a dose of oaktown power
and charge you by the hour i'm shakin like a quake and funks
get devoured I choose to abuse, misuse and confuse
competitors who think they're makin up all the rules, fools
in the game lame and insane it's a shame I gotta do this but
i remain the same unchanged gettin better never known
as a sweater kickin it at the top cause I got myself together
so roll with a guy who's physical and fit knows the time
and too legit to quit...sang!

[Chorus x2]
step to the rhythm of a sho-nuff winner (winner) I been
here before (yo!) I ain't no beginner (word) but I been new
tried and true survival of the fittest yo!..it brought me through
my crew (talk) we're ready to strike trained for the mission
so believe the hype and sweat it (sweat it) cause you're gonna
regret it the day that you dissed us you'll wish you never met us
you remind me of a real short story one hit record and you
star to bore me get ready cause this is it your crew is
through and we too legit to quit...sang!..

[Chorus]

Too legit... Too legit to quit...Too legit... Too legit to quit
Too legit... Too legit to quit...Too legit... Too legit to quit
get buck...get buck...get buck...get buck...get buck...[many times]

my people we don't know defeat we crush the strong and
percolate the weak daily (everyday) we make our moves to
improve our groove because we love to rule where we
lay yo!..(Yo!) work and play we started at the bottom and
now we're leading the way and yea!..(yea!) i'm havin a fit kickin it
at the top because i'm too legit to quit...sang!..

[Chorus]
hey...hey...hey...hey... too legit to quit.. too legit to quit.
we're rolling on...we're rolling on...we're rolling on...we're rolling on..
he's on top...he's on top...he's on top...he's on top..
goin to burn it up...goin to burn it up...goin to burn it up..
goin to burn it up..
too legit to quit...too legit to quit
we're rollin on..hey..hey..hey...too legit

[Chorus: to fade]​


----------



## Rage Strength (Jun 8, 2014)

Your guys' comments always crack me up lol. Tittybolan boy tillers long lost inbred twin! Hercules labs? How original.... The only one here you're fooling is yourself.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2014)

Mikeyblaze, the gay tittied runway struttin gear slinger!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 8, 2014)

Man, if any members are trying to fine tune their bodies with a nice set of titties......Mikey definitely has the gear for it....his test results are phenomenal


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 8, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Man, if any members are trying to fine tune their bodies with a nice set of titties......Mikey definitely has the gear for it....his test results are phenomenal and perky



fixed.....


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Haha banned already


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol this dude stood no chance. Regular, your post was epic lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 8, 2014)

lol I needed a good laugh this morning


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 11, 2014)

It really confuses me how fukkin dumb people are.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> It really confuses me how fukkin dumb people are.


It's sad. It's sad what today's younger generation is becoming. Gets worse everyday. I mean this kids is growing a nice set of titts for fukks sake and still inject a gram of test a week and has absolutely zero muscle on his body. Re. Tard. Ed.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 11, 2014)

Good that mikey is finally gone. Dude had a body of a Greek goddess! Lol


----------

